

Just open sourced an Android input method I worked for a few weeks... - gilbertl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d1Frz6l4OU

======
gilbertl
I decided to stop working on it because I want to spend more time on another
project. Feel free to do whatever you like with it. Contact me or reply below
if you have any questions.

~~~
abronte
May I suggest adding where you left off/what needs to be done in the readme or
on a wiki page in the github project?

~~~
gilbertl
Yes, I will work on that today.

------
ique
This is what the Japanese input-method is like on the iPhone. For each
consonant there is a press, up, down, left or right swipe to produce a kana.
It's a pretty interesting method, and you learn how to type faster with it
pretty fast. Worth checking out!

~~~
gchucky
There's an Android app, called Simeji, that's the same thing. Each button is
one of the groups (a, ka, sa, etc.) and then you swipe in each direction for a
given sound. I think it's -a if you just touch, -i to the left, -u up, -e
right and -o down.

------
ComputerGuru
Ignore the YouTube comments. That's not a place where people can appreciate
things... and not a place where the word "self-respect" has any meaning.

~~~
gilbertl
Haha, yes, I will try to ignore them. Actually, the comments have been
relatively nice so far.

------
metachris
That looks like a very interesting input method -- thanks for publishing it!
One question though: how do I get that onto my Android -- do I need to include
it into the OS, recompile everything and flash the device, or can i install it
in an existing Android?

~~~
barake
This is one of the neat things about Android: the keyboard is just another
application. All you need is the apk file to try this keyboard or any other
one - there are even some in the Market like ShapeWriter.

------
elblanco
This reminds me of an input method I've seen on occasion for GP2x apps.

------
sirn
Reminds me of iPhone's Japanese "Ten Key" Keyboard.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVy1p0v0Pow>

------
nailer
This still requires tapping, unlike Swype and the other alternative keyboards
which allow for continuous motion within a word.

------
olsonjeffery
i think this input method is pretty nice... lacks polish though. A todo of
missing featyres would be appreciated.. i can see a few things right off the
bat: no caps lock and need to change the char display when caps is on. I hope
i can make time to contribute.. this is a novel method that deserves further
development.

------
Zarkonnen
That's a very awesome application. I have huge fingers and an Android phone,
so I will have to try it out.

